
Can science literacy help individuals identify misinformation in everyday life? - Protostome
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/sce.21581
======
Protostome
Link to the PDF: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/1...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/sce.21581?fbclid=IwAR3PNv3tG12DZ00KrwirkIO2-r03n0NKVP3l3O6dKpoVU-
fciuuCd43x94Y)

